# Northern Gothic Church (Pic Heavy) Lancashire June 2012



## _Nyx_ (Jun 29, 2012)

Visited with sonyes 

The church, 120 ft. long and 53 ft. wide was built in the Early Pointed Gothic style from quarried stone with pillars of polished red granite. Seating accommodation was provided for 1,000 people. The tower, which stands on the north side of the chancel, is surmounted by a spire 150 ft. in height. A small transept was built on the south side of the church. The church contains a baptistry for the immersion of adults. It is sunk in the chancel floor and is covered by an ornamental grating.




GothicChurch_ by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (1) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (2) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (3) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (4) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (5) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (6) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (7) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (8) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (9) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (10) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (11) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (12) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (13) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (14) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (15) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (16) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (17) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (18) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (19) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (20) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (21) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (22) by .SDP., on Flickr



GothicChurch_ (23) by .SDP., on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## teeheehee (Jun 29, 2012)

Good find no vandalism yet


----------



## sonyes (Jun 29, 2012)

Excellent report, and you got some great shots there


----------



## nelly (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice fella.


----------



## muppet (Jun 29, 2012)

nice place like the last pic . thanks for sharing


----------



## shane.c (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice one thanks,


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 30, 2012)

Great really nice pictures of that place , i can see the swings where i left it for a DOLL shot haha.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks  Great placement of the swing 



AltDayOut said:


> Great really nice pictures of that place , i can see the swings where i left it for a DOLL shot haha.


----------



## adzst24 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice Pics 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice one chappess, that's a cool site and some great pix, we really must go see it for ourselves sometime!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2012)

Surprised at so much stuff lying around,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 30, 2012)

Some of mine from the same explore 

Very similar shots, as to be expected Grrrr 




C6 BW by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C9 BW by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C10 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C11 BW by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C12 BW by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C15 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C17 S by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C17 SSS by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C18 BW by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C19 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C22 BW by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C1 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




C4  by Image-inthis, on Flickr


Enjoy


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 30, 2012)

Really nice sets guys, well splored


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 30, 2012)

Fantastic pics sonyes, love the detail !


----------



## sonyes (Jun 30, 2012)

_Nyx_ said:


> Fantastic pics sonyes, love the detail !



Cheers _Nyx_


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pics,thanks for sharing would nt mind a look around this when i m in the area .


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2012)

They were great,thanks for sharing too.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice, went here about a month back before it became a tourist attraction lol! Great photos!


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 2, 2012)

I like that!! Thanks for posting each GF


----------



## sonyes (Jul 2, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Very nice, went here about a month back before it became a tourist attraction lol! Great photos!



Would you believe we chose a day when the entire area was swarming with people, and police!!! Carnival day!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 2, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Would you believe we chose a day when the entire area was swarming with people, and police!!! Carnival day!



Yeh, that would be my luck as well!


----------



## sonyes (Jul 2, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Yeh, that would be my luck as well!



Actually aided our 'disguise'


----------



## kehumff (Jul 2, 2012)

Really nice pictures, great editing too.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 3, 2012)

Great pics. I found this place to be a nice, peaceful explore when we went


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 3, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Looks like a really good splore guys Thanks for sharing.
> Might want to check ur links of the first eleven pics as they appear to be broken
> 
> Great stuff all the same Big thumbs up



Thanks for the heads up 




Sshhhh... said:


> Great pics. I found this place to be a nice, peaceful explore when we went



I found it peaceful when we went, even on carnival day !


----------

